

Student loan stories from PBS's expose show _Now_ - indiejade
http://www.pbs.org/now/shows/525/student-loan-stories.html

======
indiejade
The comments start off pretty good, but do get worse; it's not surprising
they're closed now. That's an awful lot of student loan horror stories.

